# complete laparoscopic colectomy



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

I have an appointment with my GI MD tomorrow to get a referral to a surgeon who specializes in laparoscopic removal of the colon. I have hestitated having the surgery (removal of my entire colon) due to the large incision and post-op scarring. I cannot tolerate the pain, cramps, and severe bloating any longer or the lifestyle that IBS restricts me to. I have fought this for years and I cannot tolerate it much longer. I pray they are able to get all the pre-op tests done and surgery scheduled without delay. Has anyone else out there had this procedure done so I can know what to expect (other than what I have read on the internet) ? I would appreciate any feedback that anyone has to offer. Thank you and God bless. ~ Pamela


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

How old r u ?As a male,i have been told removing the lower colon can mess up sexual drive.I'm also interesting in removing parts but not near my sexual organs.


----------



## iknowtheproblem (Dec 29, 2009)

This is a very serious decision to make that can't be reversed. I'm wondering what have you tried to control your IBS-C up until this point that you have made the decision that you were at the end of the line of treatment?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...=123323&hl= has some of the details of how long she's been suffering with this and what they've tried.By the time a doctor will even discuss this kind of surgery they have to be convinced you've tried everything and things are to the point where they cannot be controlled and will not get better.Doctors really do not seem likely to push this surgery on people with mild constipation easily controlled with fiber or a bit of an osmotic laxative.


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

The docs recommended surgery about 10 years ago and I refused due to vanity reasons ie scarring. I am 50 years old and in otherwise excellent shape. I have tried everything but I have colonic inertia due to long term laxative use. I failed the Sitz mark test.


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

Everything that I can think of over the course of the last 10 years ...


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

50 but in excellent shape. I have a 29 yo son and I often get mistaken for his girlfriend, wife, or sister ! lol I think the surgery would actually IMPROVE my sex life as it is difficult to be in the mood when you are in pain, cramping, and bloated/distented to the point where you look (and feel) pregnant !


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

prttywmn said:


> 50 but in excellent shape. I have a 29 yo son and I often get mistaken for his girlfriend, wife, or sister ! lol I think the surgery would actually IMPROVE my sex life as it is difficult to be in the mood when you are in pain, cramping, and bloated/distented to the point where you look (and feel) pregnant !


Is it what the surgeon said?I totally understand about beeing uncomfortable,i am.


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

The docs said the surgery should have NO effects on my sexual drive except it should get better once all the IBS symtoms have been resolved with the surgery. I found another website when I was researching this procedure and there were excellent results reported by other IBS sufferers that had this operation. They are back to a totally symptom free NORMAL life ! I can't even remember what normal felt like lol. They said the surgery was totally worth it and they wished thay had done it sooner. Of course the docs will not do this radical of a procedure on just anyone with IBS. You have to meet certian criteria ie failed the Sitz mark test, have colon atony or inertia, mega colon etc. Apparently I meet the criteria. I will post again after seeing the MD this morning to let you all know what he says. It has been awhile since I last saw him so I am sure he is going to want to do another colonoscopy (UGH) and a full work up before finalizing plans for the colectomy.


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, please do keep us updated. I would really like to know what happens,and how it turns out for you. I would advise you to ask him to let you know about any and all complications/problemsthat could arise. There's a part of me that wonders what the down sides are, or else a lot moredoctors/patients would be doing this procedure.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the main thing is they don't remove stuff they can't put back in if there is any other treatment. Doesn't matter what body part or how much you may need it to continue living. Even for stuff they can replace (like a hip or knee) it has to be too bad to leave in before they put the replacement part in. Surgery like this will never be the first or even second thing they try. The main issues I've read of, or people here have had involve pain from the scar tissue, and if you have outlet issues (pelvic floor won't relax to let you pass stool) that still a big problem after as much as it was before. Additionally they do this for constipation so bad you basically no longer can pass stool on your own. Most IBS-C types are no where near severe enough to even consider this. If you have 2-3 BM's a week you are not a candidate, this is for people with 2-3 BM's a month sometimes even if they are taking laxatives and doing other things to try to keep the stool moving.


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

Saw the GI doc today. He is doing blood tests to rule out Celiac Disease as he said this can cause the severe bloating and cramps that I have experienced - but usually with Celiac you have diarrhea - not constipation. I am having a colonoscopy next Tues, 6/29 and am scheduled to see a GI surgeon on 7/15 for a consult re the colectomy. All the GI doc could recommend for my condition was Miralax & Amitiza twice a day - made no dietary recommendations. He was no help at all. It is either take my colon out or I am a goner as I refuse to live this way any longer. I am going to be checking out the docs at the Mayo clinic in the meantime ...


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

Who is the doctor who is recommending this surgery to you?


prttywmn said:


> Saw the GI doc today. He is doing blood tests to rule out Celiac Disease as he said this can cause the severe bloating and cramps that I have experienced - but usually with Celiac you have diarrhea - not constipation. I am having a colonoscopy next Tues, 6/29 and am scheduled to see a GI surgeon on 7/15 for a consult re the colectomy. All the GI doc could recommend for my condition was Miralax & Amitiza twice a day - made no dietary recommendations. He was no help at all. It is either take my colon out or I am a goner as I refuse to live this way any longer. I am going to be checking out the docs at the Mayo clinic in the meantime ...


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

Naomi889 said:


> Who is the doctor who is recommending this surgery to you?


I tested negative for Celiac Dz. and all my blood work is normal - which is good from a surgical standpoint since I am goping for the operation. I am having a colonoscopy Tuesday by my gasteroenterologist and then will see the GI/colon surgeon Dr. Dan Mirleman on 7/15 for a consult re the laparoscpic colectomy. Both docs are at Brookwood Hospital In Birmingham, Alabama. I will be posting my results as I complete the testing and surgical consultation for those who are interested.


----------



## Campy (Oct 21, 2011)

prttywmn said:


> I tested negative for Celiac Dz. and all my blood work is normal - which is good from a surgical standpoint since I am goping for the operation. I am having a colonoscopy Tuesday by my gasteroenterologist and then will see the GI/colon surgeon Dr. Dan Mirleman on 7/15 for a consult re the laparoscpic colectomy. Both docs are at Brookwood Hospital In Birmingham, Alabama. I will be posting my results as I complete the testing and surgical consultation for those who are interested.


Did you have the procedure done. I am currently searching for a surgeon in the NYC area who has a lot of experience with this surgery. Please let me know how you are doing.


----------



## Campy (Oct 21, 2011)

prttywmn said:


> I tested negative for Celiac Dz. and all my blood work is normal - which is good from a surgical standpoint since I am goping for the operation. I am having a colonoscopy Tuesday by my gasteroenterologist and then will see the GI/colon surgeon Dr. Dan Mirleman on 7/15 for a consult re the laparoscpic colectomy. Both docs are at Brookwood Hospital In Birmingham, Alabama. I will be posting my results as I complete the testing and surgical consultation for those who are interested.


Did you have the procedure done. I am currently searching for a surgeon in the NYC area who has a lot of experience with this surgery. Please let me know how you are doing.


----------



## Campy (Oct 21, 2011)

prttywmn said:


> I tested negative for Celiac Dz. and all my blood work is normal - which is good from a surgical standpoint since I am goping for the operation. I am having a colonoscopy Tuesday by my gasteroenterologist and then will see the GI/colon surgeon Dr. Dan Mirleman on 7/15 for a consult re the laparoscpic colectomy. Both docs are at Brookwood Hospital In Birmingham, Alabama. I will be posting my results as I complete the testing and surgical consultation for those who are interested.


Did you have the procedure done. I am currently searching for a surgeon in the NYC area who has a lot of experience with this surgery. Please let me know how you are doing.


----------

